# Wie kann ich Namespace Attribute in den Elementen entfernen?



## der_chris (8. Nov 2007)

Ich hab das Problem, das ich mit JDOM eine XML-Datei einlese, die dann verändere, jedoch wird jedem neu hinzugefügten Element das Attribut xmlns="" mitgegeben. das möchte ich aber nicht, die Frage ist wie kann ich das verhindern bzw. löschen?

hier noch mal die Datei die reingeht:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<graphml xmlns="http://graphml.graphdrawing.org/xmlns" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xsi:schemaLocation="http://graphml.graphdrawing.org/xmlns http://graphml.graphdrawing.org/xmlns/1.0/graphml.xsd">
  <key id="d1" for="node" attr.name="x" attr.type="double" />
  <key id="d2" for="node" attr.name="y" attr.type="double" />
  <graph id="G" edgedefault="undirected">
    	<data key="d0">false</data>
    	<node id="kn0">
      		<data key="d1">-3.0</data>
      		<data key="d2">3.0</data>
      	</node>
  </graph>
</graphml>
```

und wenn ich dann ein Element hinzufüge kommt sie so raus:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<graphml xmlns="http://graphml.graphdrawing.org/xmlns" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xsi:schemaLocation="http://graphml.graphdrawing.org/xmlns http://graphml.graphdrawing.org/xmlns/1.0/graphml.xsd">
  <key id="d1" for="node" attr.name="x" attr.type="double" />
  <key id="d2" for="node" attr.name="y" attr.type="double" />
  <graph id="G" edgedefault="undirected">
    	<data key="d0">false</data>
    	<node id="kn0">
      		<data key="d1">-3.0</data>
      		<data key="d2">3.0</data>
      	</node>
   		<node xmlns="" id="kn1">
      		<data xmlns="" key="d1">2.0</data>
      		<data xmlns="" key="d2">4.0</data>
      	</node>
  </graph>
</graphml>
```

wie vermeide ich das xmlns=""  ?


----------



## der_chris (8. Nov 2007)

das xmlns="" wird nur in dem element<node> und <data> (die eins unter graph liegen) eingefügt:
so sieht die ausgabe aus:

```
<graph id="G" edgedefault="undirected">
    <data xmlns="" key="d0">false</data>
    <node xmlns="" id="kn1">
      <data key="d1">3.0</data>
      <data key="d2">4.0</data>
      </node>
...
```


----------



## der_chris (14. Nov 2007)

die Lösung gibts schon:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewto...amespace&sid=36fa417eae507ed26849b067590a9f95


----------

